# Panca contenitore



## *Rossana* (7 Ottobre 2022)

Sono entrata nel loop della riorganizzazione degli armadi. Ho eliminato l’impossibile. Ma trasudiamo di vestiti, tanti, tantissimi.
Ho una panca contenitore ikea nella quale non vorrei introdurre giocattoli perché sono sistemati altrove. 
avete idee?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tienili i maglioni, visti i tempi che ci aspettano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Sono entrata nel loop della riorganizzazione degli armadi. Ho eliminato l’impossibile. Ma trasudiamo di vestiti, tanti, tantissimi.
> Ho una panca contenitore ikea nella quale non vorrei introdurre giocattoli perché sono sistemati altrove.
> avete idee?


Borse, zaini. 
Coperte
Cose di cui puoi avere bisogno a portata di mano


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Sono entrata nel loop della riorganizzazione degli armadi. Ho eliminato l’impossibile. Ma trasudiamo di vestiti, tanti, tantissimi.
> Ho una panca contenitore ikea nella quale non vorrei introdurre giocattoli perché sono sistemati altrove.
> avete idee?


io sono abitudinario  , vado e prendo le cose al solito posto  se non trovo  è perchè la mia signora le ha spostate .
Sai  sto vedendo ora dei contenitori di plastica  pieni , dietro dove ho il pc ,  penso siano le cose  che non entrano negli armadi , che sono pieni  di vestiti  anche vecchi come un po' di pellicce  peccato non si usino più


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sono abitudinario  , vado e prendo le cose al solito posto  se non trovo  è perchè la mia signora le ha spostate .
> Sai  sto vedendo ora dei contenitori di plastica  pieni , dietro dove ho il pc ,  penso siano le cose  che non entrano negli armadi , che sono pieni  di vestiti  anche vecchi come un po' di pellicce  *peccato* non si usino più


Menomale.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Le pellicce di usano ancora ma di sicuro non quelle di 40 anni fa che erano oggettivamente anche brutte da vedere 
Poi ora ci sono anche quelle sintetiche che sono forse ancora più brutte 
Per rispondere a @*Rossana* … seguo perché anche io non so più dove mettere le cose


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Menomale.


animalista penso , spero anche tu  l'hai tolta e sei rimasta nuda per protestare


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le pellicce di usano ancora ma di sicuro non quelle di 40 anni fa che erano oggettivamente anche brutte da vedere
> Poi ora ci sono anche quelle sintetiche che sono forse ancora più brutte
> Per rispondere a @*Rossana* … seguo perché anche io non so più dove mettere le cose


noi con l'uscita dei figlioli , di spazio ce ne rimasto tanto ma è tutto pieno egualmente  , non so perchè


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi con l'uscita dei figlioli , di spazio ce ne rimasto tanto ma è tutto pieno egualmente  , non so perchè


I miei lo stesso, hanno tre armadi che esplodono


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Faccio molto decluttering ma non ne esco. Devo riuscire ad ottimizzare gli spazi. 
Per la panca magari inserisco delle scatole morbide con dentro le lenzuola.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Faccio molto decluttering ma non ne esco. Devo riuscire ad ottimizzare gli spazi.
> Per la panca magari inserisco delle scatole morbide con dentro le lenzuola.


Io ho un armadio dedicato a giacche, cappotti e giubbotti, già quello mi ha dato un bell’aiuto a liberare spazio, ma le lenzuola ti entrano? Perché io ho un armadio dedicato a lenzuola e coperte  e ti dirò che non ci stanno


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho un armadio dedicato a giacche, cappotti e giubbotti, già quello mi ha dato un bell’aiuto a liberare spazio, ma le lenzuola ti entrano? Perché io ho un armadio dedicato a lenzuola e coperte  e ti dirò che non ci stanno


Almeno quelle dei figli. È un disastro. Io ho 5 armadi. Due grandi solo per me. E comunque faccio fatica.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Faccio molto decluttering ma non ne esco. Devo riuscire ad ottimizzare gli spazi.
> Per la panca magari inserisco delle scatole morbide con dentro le lenzuola.


per uno che  sa poco inglese ho googlato decluttering  , ma non era meglio dire mettere in ordine  , comunque per ottimizzare gli spazzi  si dovrebbe prima di tutto cosa bisogna mettere in ordine  ,mi ricorda l'ordine che  si fa quando si prepara il trolley per i viaggi lo cost dove di spazio ce ne rimane sempre poco , prima pensare  e poi agire , così era anche per organizzare il mio lavoro  , così  la disposizione  negli armadi la faccio da solo come nei cassetti  , con la stessa metodica  analizzo e poi eseguo  dato che il cambio di stagione me lo faccio da solo.


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Sarà che mi sono svegliata da 2 minuti scarsi, non ho preso ancora il caffè, ma io avevo letto panciera contenitiva… ritorno quando sarò in grado di intendere e volere


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Sono entrata nel loop della riorganizzazione degli armadi. Ho eliminato l’impossibile. Ma trasudiamo di vestiti, tanti, tantissimi.
> Ho una panca contenitore ikea nella quale non vorrei introdurre giocattoli perché sono sistemati altrove.
> avete idee?


Io metterei le borse che non so mai dove mettere. Proprio l’altro giorno ho fatto decluttering nell’armadio dei ragazzi che esplodeva. Io seguo armadiodigrace su Instagram da spunti molto utili sull’organizzazione degli spazi, ho imparato molti trucchetti anche sul decluttering da lei.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> per uno che  sa poco inglese ho googlato decluttering  , ma non era meglio dire mettere in ordine  , comunque per ottimizzare gli spazzi  si dovrebbe prima di tutto cosa bisogna mettere in ordine  ,mi ricorda l'ordine che  si fa quando si prepara il trolley per i viaggi lo cost dove di spazio ce ne rimane sempre poco , prima pensare  e poi agire , così era anche per organizzare il mio lavoro  , così  la disposizione  negli armadi la faccio da solo come nei cassetti  , con la stessa metodica  analizzo e poi eseguo  dato che il cambio di stagione me lo faccio da solo.


Decluttering non è fare ordine ma eliminare il superfluo


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

E  tutto l’abbigliamento da neve? Sono esausta. Devo trovare un amante, stanca meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Se hai un garage sufficientemente alto e un marito abile nel fai da te puoi realizzare un soppalco sospeso, agganciato al soffitto o alle pareti laterali. In separata sede volendo ti posso mostrare la foto del mio. Compri poi delle scatole porta abiti, alcune sono unibili con bottoni automatici ed altre sono in plastica rigida semitrasparente dentro cui ci metterai tutti quei vestiti che non mettete ma che al contempo non ti sentì pronta ad eliminare. Contestualmente puoi mettere un annuncio nella bacheca virtuale delle scuole dei tuoi figli se ne hai, ove scrivi che regali vestiti. Di tutto questo io ho fatto tutto e continuo a fare. Dal soppalco al regalo vestiti. È solo una idea.


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> animalista penso , spero anche tu  l'hai tolta e sei rimasta nuda per protestare


Sarei una grande ipocrita se mi definissi animalista. Le pellicce non mi piacciono. Le trovo da cafona.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se hai un garage sufficientemente alto e un marito abile nel fai da te puoi realizzare un soppalco sospeso, agganciato al soffitto o alle pareti laterali. In separata sede volendo ti posso mostrare la foto del mio. Compri poi delle scatole porta abiti, alcune sono unibili con bottoni automatici ed altre sono in plastica rigida semitrasparente dentro cui ci metterai tutti quei vestiti che non mettete ma che al contempo non ti sentì pronta ad eliminare. Contestualmente puoi mettere un annuncio nella bacheca virtuale delle scuole dei tuoi figli se ne hai, ove scrivi che regali vestiti. Di tutto questo io ho fatto tutto e continuo a fare. Dal soppalco al regalo vestiti. È solo una idea.


In realtà gli indumenti per la neve li utilizziamo abbastanza frequentemente. Ho tolto tutto ciò che è piccolo per donarlo. Avrei bisogno di una scatola per guanti, passamontagna, colli, calzettoni.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> In realtà gli indumenti per la neve li utilizziamo abbastanza frequentemente. Ho tolto tutto ciò che è piccolo per donarlo. Avrei bisogno di una scatola per guanti, passamontagna, colli, calzettoni.


Brico. Gli indumenti per la neve in quali mesi li usi? Poi scambiare il loro posto con i salviettoni mare. Dubito tu li usi nello stesso periodo.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se hai un garage sufficientemente alto e un marito abile nel fai da te puoi realizzare un soppalco sospeso, agganciato al soffitto o alle pareti laterali. In separata sede volendo ti posso mostrare la foto del mio. Compri poi delle scatole porta abiti, alcune sono unibili con bottoni automatici ed altre sono in plastica rigida semitrasparente dentro cui ci metterai tutti quei vestiti che non mettete ma che al contempo non ti sentì pronta ad eliminare. Contestualmente puoi mettere un annuncio nella bacheca virtuale delle scuole dei tuoi figli se ne hai, ove scrivi che regali vestiti. Di tutto questo io ho fatto tutto e continuo a fare. Dal soppalco al regalo vestiti. È solo una idea.


Ciò che entra in garage, si perde per sempre.
Lì conservo solo sci e racchette.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brico. Gli indumenti per la neve in quali mesi li usi?


Da dicembre ad aprile.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ciò che entra in garage, si perde per sempre.
> Lì conservo solo sci e racchette.


Si perde perché siete disordinati. Si deve scrivere cosa contengono le scatole. Tipo:
invernale 21 ragazzi
estivo 22 tutti
e via di seguito


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Da dicembre ad aprile.


Perfetto, quindi da maggio a novembre stanno inscatolati in garage. Guanti compresi.


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> E  tutto l’abbigliamento da neve? Sono esausta. Devo trovare un amante, stanca meno.


Sottovuoto, recuperi tanto spazio


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Ma chi me lo ha fatto fare?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ma chi me lo ha fatto fare?


Calma! 
Io inizio ad avvertire il problema con mio figlio, che cresce, è aumentando le taglie aumenta il volume.... 
Fortunatamente un armadio capiente per entrambi  (2 armadi) ci bastano, ma se periodicamente non facessi ordine non basterebbero più  -. 

Questa cassapanca dove si trova?
È facilmente apribile, o sopra di essa c'è il mondo di soprammobili&oggettistica? Così puoi capire se metterci il "pronto uso" di tutti, ovvero solo il tuo e del marito,  oppure ancora la roba che si tocca solo stagionalmente....


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Calma!
> Io inizio ad avvertire il problema con mio figlio, che cresce, è aumentando le taglie aumenta il volume....
> Fortunatamente un armadio capiente per entrambi  (2 armadi) ci bastano, ma se periodicamente non facessi ordine non basterebbero più  -.
> 
> ...


La cassapanca ha apertura frontale. L’ho aperta e ho trovato il mondo. 
Poi ho una marea di sciarpe, guanti, foulard. Le fasce nelle quali portavo i miei figli da piccoli. A queste non voglio rinunciare perché custodiscono le loro prime nanne.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Sono non problemi.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono non problemi.


Comunque disordinati è un complimento.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Ma i cestini sottomensola sono effettivamente utili?


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sottovuoto, recuperi tanto spazio


Io credo che ciò che si usa debba essere di facile presa. Se conservo sottovuoto…


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> La cassapanca ha apertura frontale. L’ho aperta e ho trovato il mondo.
> Poi ho una marea di sciarpe, guanti, foulard. Le fasce nelle quali portavo i miei figli da piccoli. A queste non voglio rinunciare perché custodiscono le loro prime nanne.


Anch'io, che pure ho dato via quasi tutto il vestiario di mio figlio piccolo, ho tenuto qualcosa da cui non mi separo  I suoi primissimi vestiti, ad esempio 
Comunque la puoi usare sia per pronto uso (es: robe "spicce", da mettersi in casa) o magari dedicarla ai " ricordi". Bello l'abbinamento vecchie foto, prime cose dei figli e regali "che hanno un cuore". Credo che ogni casa dovrebbe avere almeno un angolo così


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Io credo che ciò che si usa debba essere di facile presa. Se conservo sottovuoto…


A leggerti capisco che sei molto simile a me per quanto riguarda il discorso "archiviare" i panni in base alle stagioni...ti dò una brutta notizia...non ne uscirai mai viva


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Io credo che ciò che si usa debba essere di facile presa. Se conservo sottovuoto…


Però lo usi solo in un determinato periodo dell’anno…


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Però lo usi solo in un determinato periodo dell’anno…


Non è mica qui per chiedere consigli…urlera‘ tutto pomeriggio, cristonando a destra e sinistra, schiacciando dentro sempre più forte tutto quel che avanza, per poi concludere il lavoro dicendo: oh finalmente un po’ di ordine.


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è mica qui per chiedere consigli…urlera‘ tutto pomeriggio, cristonando a destra e sinistra, schiacciando dentro sempre più forte tutto quel che avanza, per poi concludere il lavoro dicendo: oh finalmente un po’ di ordine.


Ma no. Ci lavoro da 12 ore. Ho guardato persino dei tutorial. Ho cercato le sotto mensole  ma non le ho trovate.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ma no. Ci lavoro da 12 ore. Ho guardato persino dei tutorial. Ho cercato le sotto mensole  ma non le ho trovate.


Cioè mensole sotto le mensole?


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cioè mensole sotto le mensole?


No, cestelli da appenderealla mensola. Vanno bene per mensole ampie e alte per creare uno spazio distinto.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> No, cestelli da appenderealla mensola. Vanno bene per mensole ampie e alte per creare uno spazio distinto.


Però le cose ti restano a vista, giusto?


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Però le cose ti restano a vista, giusto?


Sì ed è quello che mi serve.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Sono entrata nel loop della riorganizzazione degli armadi. Ho eliminato l’impossibile. Ma trasudiamo di vestiti, tanti, tantissimi.
> Ho una panca contenitore ikea nella quale non vorrei introdurre giocattoli perché sono sistemati altrove.
> avete idee?


ci sono un tot di applicazioni per vendere i vestiti che non si usano più, potresti provare


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sarei una grande ipocrita se mi definissi animalista. Le pellicce non mi piacciono. Le trovo da cafona.


Saranno o fanno pure cafona ma guarda che abbiamo speso qualche milioncino allora ,e non facevano cafona


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se hai un garage sufficientemente alto e un marito abile nel fai da te puoi realizzare un soppalco sospeso, agganciato al soffitto o alle pareti laterali. In separata sede volendo ti posso mostrare la foto del mio. Compri poi delle scatole porta abiti, alcune sono unibili con bottoni automatici ed altre sono in plastica rigida semitrasparente dentro cui ci metterai tutti quei vestiti che non mettete ma che al contempo non ti sentì pronta ad eliminare. Contestualmente puoi mettere un annuncio nella bacheca virtuale delle scuole dei tuoi figli se ne hai, ove scrivi che regali vestiti. Di tutto questo io ho fatto tutto e continuo a fare. Dal soppalco al regalo vestiti. È solo una idea.


Quello che metterà li fa prima a buttarlo, non andrà mai a prenderlo


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Saranno o fanno pure cafona ma guarda che abbiamo speso qualche milioncino allora ,e non facevano cafona


Aver speso qualche milioncino non esclude il cattivo gusto.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Aver speso qualche milioncino non esclude il cattivo gusto.


Concordo, erano oggettivamente dei sacconi pelosi dentro ai quali camminare
In più puzzano 
E poi a me da fastidio il pelo intorno al viso


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ma no. Ci lavoro da 12 ore. Ho guardato persino dei tutorial. Ho cercato le sotto mensole  ma non le ho trovate.


Intendi queste?


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Intendi queste?
> View attachment 10600


Si, per armadio. Ce ne sono di più ampie!


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono un tot di applicazioni per vendere i vestiti che non si usano più, potresti provare


Ho mandato tutto a un centro di accoglienza.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Aver speso qualche milioncino non esclude il cattivo gusto.


Lo chiami cattivo gusto ma è stata una moda di voi donne per anni che dico secoli fin dalla notte dei tempi .
Poi con l'arrivo delle femministe e animalisti  si è passati ha demonizzare  le pellicce ,vedi che sono passati solo pochi anni


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Lo chiami cattivo gusto ma è stata una moda divok donne per anni che dico secoli fin dalla notte dei tempi .
> Poi con l'arrivo delle femministe e animalisti  si è passati ha demonizzare  le pellicce ,vedi che sono passati solo pochi anni


Le pellicce sono state soppiantate dai piumini perché questi ultimi sono leggeri e le pellicce pesanti.


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Lo chiami cattivo gusto ma è stata una moda di voi donne per anni che dico secoli fin dalla notte dei tempi .
> Poi con l'arrivo delle femministe e animalisti  si è passati ha demonizzare  le pellicce ,vedi che sono passati solo pochi anni


Sì sì, era il classico regalo che si faceva alla moglie


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pellicce sono state soppiantate dai piumini perché questi ultimi sono leggeri e le pellicce pesanti.


Le pellicce moderne sono più leggere e hanno anche dei tagli più alla moda
Mia mamma ha una pelliccia, credo, di marmotta, vecchia quanto me, peserà 10kg, sudi per portarla in giro in più puzza, poi lei ti dice “ah ma costava 3 milioni” io neanche regalata l’avrei voluta


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pellicce sono state soppiantate dai piumini perché questi ultimi sono leggeri e le pellicce pesanti.


Sempre utilizzati  i piumini  , logicamente se togli le pellicce che rimanegono le piume d'oca , solo che ricrescono mentre le pellicce bisogna uccidere gli animali ,pensa non sono neanche buoni per mangiare come i polli, cavalli ,maiali ,conigli ,no conigli ci si facevano i colli per i cappotti delle signore ma buoni per mangiare


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì sì, era il classico regalo che si faceva alla moglie


Come il diamante quello piace ancora


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Come il diamante quello piace ancora


Per me è peggio il diamante.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è peggio il diamante.


Mi sorprendi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sempre utilizzati  i piumini  , logicamente se togli le pellicce che rimanegono le piume d'oca , solo che ricrescono mentre le pellicce bisogna uccidere gli animali ,pensa non sono neanche buoni per mangiare come i polli, cavalli ,maiali ,conigli ,no conigli ci si facevano i colli per i cappotti delle signore ma buoni per mangiare


No. I piumini non esistevano se non come abbigliamento da montagna. Sono cambiati il  taglio e i tessuti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mi sorprendi


Lo sfruttamento umano mi disturba più di quello animale.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. I piumini non esistevano se non come abbigliamento da montagna. Sono cambiati il  taglio e i tessuti.


O come coperte  vedi i paesi nordici


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sfruttamento umano mi disturba più di quello animale.


Vedo che vuoi rivoluzionare il mondo ,spero che tu riesca ma sai è come la guerra si pensa che sia l'ultima poi vedi un po' che succede nel mondo .
Tutti buoni propositi che poi si scontrano con la realtà


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sempre utilizzati  i piumini  , logicamente se togli le pellicce che rimanegono le piume d'oca , solo che ricrescono mentre le pellicce bisogna uccidere gli animali ,pensa non sono neanche buoni per mangiare come i polli, cavalli ,maiali ,conigli ,no conigli ci si facevano i colli per i cappotti delle signore ma buoni per mangiare


Ti stai fossilizzando sul femminismo e sull'animalismo. Io mangio anche te se ho fame.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vedo che vuoi rivoluzionare il mondo ,spero che tu riesca ma sai è come la guerra si pensa che sia l'ultima poi vedi un po' che succede nel mondo .
> Tutti buoni propositi che poi si scontrano con la realtà


Basta non alimentare il commercio. Non è un sacrificio non spendere migliaia di euro. Tra l’altro ne ho ereditati.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sfruttamento umano mi disturba più di quello animale.


@ologramma a me invece del maltrattamento umano non frega niente....se ti avanza un diamante ricordati della tua Circe


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta non alimentare il commercio. Non è un sacrificio non spendere migliaia di euro. Tra l’altro ne ho ereditati.


Anche noi ,ora sono nascosti nella cassetta di sicurezza per paura di una rapina ,del commercio me ne sono sempre fregato perché come ben sai io del commercio ci vivevo e anche bene , perché più la gente guadagnava e più aveva voglia di rimodernare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Anche noi ,ora sono nascosti nella cassetta di sicurezza per paura di una rapina ,del commercio me ne sono sempre fregato perché come ben sai io del commercio ci vivevo e anche bene , perché più la gente guadagnava e più aveva voglia di rimodernare


Ma non dicevo il commercio in generale, ma il commercio particolare dei diamanti.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non dicevo il commercio in generale, ma il commercio particolare dei diamanti.


E dai brune la storia del mondo la conosci che pensi che cambi perché vi qualcuno  contrario? Hai visto la corona sulla bara della regina Elisabetta ,quante persone hanno sofferto o sono morte per quelle cose preziose?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> E dai brune la storia del mondo la conosci che pensi che cambi perché vi qualcuno  contrario? Hai visto la corona sulla bara della regina Elisabetta ,quante persone hanno sofferto o sono morte per quelle cose preziose?


La corona ha centinaia di anni e sì le pietre sono costate dolore, così come il colonialismo.
Personalmente evito ora scelte evitabili come i diamanti. Costano uno sproposito per leggi di mercato che assicurano la percezione di esclusivi di un oggetto, indubbiamente bello, ma di cui si può fare a meno, come tutte le decorazioni. Provo uguale soddisfazione con bigiotteria da pochi euro. 
Non mi ritengo responsabile per la produzione low cost in quanto garantisce la sopravvivenza in quei paesi. Certamente sostengo le organizzazioni che seriamente certificano una produzione corretta.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La corona ha centinaia di anni e sì le pietre sono costate dolore, così come il colonialismo.
> Personalmente evito ora scelte evitabili come i diamanti. Costano uno sproposito per leggi di mercato che assicurano la percezione di esclusivi di un oggetto, indubbiamente bello, ma di cui si può fare a meno, come tutte le decorazioni. Provo uguale soddisfazione con bigiotteria da pochi euro.
> Non mi ritengo responsabile per la produzione low cost in quanto garantisce la sopravvivenza in quei paesi. Certamente sostengo le organizzazioni che seriamente certificano una produzione corretta.


Meglio come risposta ,pensa cosa è che cifra spesi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Meglio come risposta ,pensa cosa è che cifra spesi


Pensa a due minus habens come Totti e Ilary, si fanno i dispetti sequestrandosi a vicenda orologi e borse. Oggetti che dovrebbero avere un valore d’uso e invece hanno acquisito un valore simbolico di status e ora per i due identitario del loro valore.
Ma pensi che loro capiscano?


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa a due minus habens come Totti e Ilary, si fanno i dispetti sequestrandosi a vicenda orologi e borse. Oggetti che dovrebbero avere un valore d’uso e invece hanno acquisito un valore simbolico di status e ora per i due identitario del loro valore.
> Ma pensi che loro capiscano?


Quelle sono relazioni giunte al termine quindi si fanno dispetti e angherie tra loro ,ma è già da qualche anno che sono ai ferri corti .
Le stesse cose succedono anche alle coppie che hanno poco da spartire, vedi anche che liti nascono per spartire l'eredità tra fratelli  e  sorelle?


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @ologramma a me invece del maltrattamento umano non frega niente....se ti avanza un diamante ricordati della tua Circe


@ologramma ricordati anche di me, ma ti prego, un 12, che gli anelli che ho sono tutti grandi


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ologramma ricordati anche di me, ma ti prego, un 12, che gli anelli che ho sono tutti grandi


Sono arrivata prima io


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quelle sono relazioni giunte al termine quindi si fanno dispetti e angherie tra loro ,ma è già da qualche anno che sono ai ferri corti .
> Le stesse cose succedono anche alle coppie che hanno poco da spartire, vedi anche che liti nascono per spartire l'eredità tra fratelli  e  sorelle?


Ho detto una cosa diversa in relazione al valore degli oggetti.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono arrivata prima io


Tanto che c’è, io non mi formalizzo


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ologramma ricordati anche di me, ma ti prego, un 12, che gli anelli che ho sono tutti grandi


12 di che ? Il diamante si misura a carati


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono arrivata prima io


mannaggia ti ho saltato ho risposto prima ad omicron


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> 12 di che ? Il diamante si misura a carati


12 la misura dell’anello 
Carati quanti ne vuoi


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mannaggia ti ho saltato ho risposto prima ad omicron



@CIRCE74 ormai ti attacchi


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto una cosa diversa in relazione al valore degli oggetti.


lo so  , va be po po, volevo solo dire i dispetti che si fanno quando si arriva alla fine di un matrimonio  con liti e screzi vari , vedi lei che davanti al negozio Rolex gli fa cenno  o gli ricorda che lei gli ha preso tutti i Rolex che aveva in banca , credo mandando il padre per ritirarli , e lui si è rifatto per tutte le borse .


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> 12 la misura dell’anello
> Carati quanti ne vuoi


io glielo regalai di mezzo carato e un po su una montatura di oro bianco , costò una cifretta allora  , lo misi in una scatola con le orchidee.
Come ero tenero , ebbi dei ringraziamenti  speciali


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io glielo regalai di mezzo carato e un po su una montatura di oro bianco , costò una cifretta allora  , lo misi in una scatola con le orchidee.
> Come ero tenero , ebbi dei ringraziamenti  speciali


A me le orchidee non interessano 
Però mio babbo a mia mamma fece una rosetta da 2,5 carati complessivi eh… puoi fare di meglio


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me le orchidee non interessano
> Però mio babbo a mia mamma fece una rosetta da 2,5 carati complessivi eh… puoi fare di meglio


guarda che la fascetta di brillanti  gliela dieti quando ci fidanzammo . 
Guarda che La fascetta non è come il costo di un diamante di mezzo e passa di carato


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Scusate ma io sono in loop da ordine e voi litigate per il diamante?


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Scusate ma io sono in loop da ordine e voi litigate per il diamante?


Rossà  ti ho spiegato come organizzare le cose che vuoi tenere in considerazione , ma tu ce l'hai il diamante ?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che la fascetta di brillanti  gliela dieti quando ci fidanzammo .
> Guarda che La fascetta non è come il costo di un diamante di mezzo e passa di carato


Dipende anche dal colore e dal fatto che non abbia inclusioni, mica solo dalla caratura.  
Potrei sbagliarmi  (poi vado a vedere su Google) ma il meglio dovrebbe essere il g color (non quello di etta! )


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende anche dal colore e dal fatto che non abbia inclusioni, mica solo dalla caratura.
> Potrei sbagliarmi  (poi vado a vedere su Google) ma il meglio dovrebbe essere il g color (non quello di etta! )


era accompagnato da un certificato di purezza e caratteristiche ottimali


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> era accompagnato da un certificato di purezza e caratteristiche ottimali


D color, comunque, quello più alto nella scala dei colori


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> D color, comunque, quello più alto nella scala dei colori


so passati na marea di anni , dovrei chiederlo a mia moglie che sicuramente lo ha da una parte se la suocera o mia madre lo hanno conservato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so  , va be po po, volevo solo dire i dispetti che si fanno quando si arriva alla fine di un matrimonio  con liti e screzi vari , vedi lei che davanti al negozio Rolex gli fa cenno  o gli ricorda che lei gli ha preso tutti i Rolex che aveva in banca , credo mandando il padre per ritirarli , e lui si è rifatto per tutte le borse .


Deficienti quelli che si fanno la guerra, deficienti quelli che coinvolgono estranei, da deficienti per il tipo di oggetti che hanno accumulato.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

ecco perchè si chiamano liti  che poi degenerano in peggio , sapessi che interessi in comune hanno ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè si chiamano liti  che poi degenerano in peggio , sapessi che interessi in comune hanno ?


Ma capisci che non me ne frega nulla e ho fatto un esempio noto di chi dà importanza alle cose?


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma capisci che non me ne frega nulla e ho fatto un esempio noto di chi dà importanza alle cose?


e io ti ho portato esempi di chi litiga  per  eredità anche se sono fratelli e sorelle , vedessi che cause hanno intavolato per dividersi le proprietà , ne conosco due fratello e sorella  , tutto fermo ci sono terreni, case e soldi da spartire .
questo per dirti che i due sembra che si cornificavano già da qualche anno  quindi l'astio è vecchio e si è ingigantito dopo i tradimenti di entrambi .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io ti ho portato esempi di chi litiga  per  eredità anche se sono fratelli e sorelle , vedessi che cause hanno intavolato per dividersi le proprietà , ne conosco due fratello e sorella  , tutto fermo ci sono terreni, case e soldi da spartire .
> questo per dirti che i due sembra che si cornificavano già da qualche anno  quindi l'astio è vecchio e si è ingigantito dopo i tradimenti di entrambi .


Buonanotte


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che la fascetta di brillanti  gliela dieti quando ci fidanzammo .
> Guarda che La fascetta non è come il costo di un diamante di mezzo e passa di carato


Lo so


----------



## ologramma (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buonanotte











						Totti-Blasi, vendetta social contro Ilary (e non solo): la tensione sale alle stelle
					

La separazione tra Francesco Totti e Ilary Blasi vive un altro capitolo che alimenta il gossip. I rapporti tra l'ex capitano giallorosso e la famiglia della conduttrice dell'Isola dei Famosi...




					www.leggo.it


----------

